# Why do some of my baby bumblebees look just like crystal reds?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey,

From time to time I notice my little Bumblebees feeding on the java moss so I stare at them for as long as I can to admire the little guys. Yesterday, while looking at the moss, I noticed that two babies had white/red bands. They definitely were not brown or orange but rather red. Is this because I have cherries in there? Did some type of crossbreeding take place between the two?
I wonder if the red will stay or slowly turn to black. Needless to say, I wish my camera can pick up these little guys so I can share with you. Let's just hope they survive so I can see them as adults.

Jersey


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Crystal reds were bred from bumblebee's. You may find the occassional sport in a brood. You could start a new genetic line by seperating them out and breeding them yourself.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I believe crystal reds were breed from bee/diamond shrimp which might be a different species than the bumble bee. Does your shrimp has a white head and then red?

Some bumblebee exhibit red or blue coloration.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

Got to agree with milalic, 
Some of my adult bumblebees have and orange to light reddish color to them. Babies from that female will probably have a sronger red coloration to them, as the babies usally have a stronger color that the adults.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll find out about the bands when I see them again....I have leaves and lots of moss so it can be difficult to find some of these babies. Not only that, but I have tons of cherry babies walking around too.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Are you sure is not a cherry red baby?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> Are you sure is not a cherry red baby?


1000000 % sure. These were born before the cherries so they are considerably larger (probably 2 times the size).


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Those bumble bee are very fast growers...i thought they were slow growers like tiger shrimps...

well post your findings later...

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

The heads are a little darker than the bands....they are more maroonish color.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Jersey any update on this? What did they turn out to be?

-John N.


----------

